# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Idhujtari, apo...?

## Seminarist

Nje nga konkluzionet me te dukshme ne lidhje me protestantet eshte se, ndryshe nga c'mund te pritet, protestantet jane anti-biblik. Dmth po te marresh metrin qe protestantet kane krijuar per gjykim te se vertetes, i bie qe vete Bibla te mos jete e sakte.


Ja psh idhujtaria Biblike:




Veprat 19:


_11 Dhe Perëndia bënte mrekulli të jashtëzakonshme me anë të duarve të Palit,


12 aq sa mbi të sëmurët sillnin peshqirë dhe përparëse që kishin qenë mbi trupin e tij, dhe sëmundjet largoheshin prej tyre dhe frymërat e liga dilnin prej tyre._




Ketu shohim se si Apostojt promovonin forma supersticioze te shpetimit me ane te sendeve te ndryshme, si amali.



po ky lloj supersticioni edhe magjie e idhujtarie ngjet edhe me Pjetrin tek Vep 5: 15



_aq sa i binin të sëmurët në sheshe, i vinin në shtretër e në shtroja, që kur kalonte Pjetri, të paktën hija e tij të mbulonte ndonjë nga ata._




vazhdon...

----------


## marcus1

Seminarist, ti vihesh vazhdimisht në rolin e akuzuesit, djallit. Ti shtrëmbëron shumë gjëra për të na akuzuar neve, por nejse, me sa duket kjo qënka edhe puna jote.

Tani, le t'i shohim gjërat me radhë. Ne kemi thënë se zbulimet bëhen gjithmonë brënda biblës, pra nuk mund të shtojmë ndonjë mësim të ri përveç atyre mësimeve që ka bibla. Por të qëndrosh brënda mësimeve të biblës, nuk do të thotë të veçosh një varg dhe ta bësh atë doktrinë. Mbi të gjitha ne duhet të shohim panoramën biblike, e cila bëhet e lehtë kur e shohim edhe nën kontekstin historik të biblës. Por juve ortodoksëve, ashtu siç edhe dëshmitarëve të jehovait, nuk ju mjafton bibla, juve doni t'i fusni asaj mësime të reja të cilat janë të huaja ndaj biblës. 

Përsa i përket interpretimit të keq të biblës, është e vërtetë se kjo nuk ka ndodhur vetëm me katolikët apo ortodoksët, por edhe me protestantët gjithashtu. Të treja këto dogma kanë nxjerrë vargje nga bibla, për të justifikuar veprimet dhe dogmat e tyre.

Tani le t'i kthehemi temës në fjalë. Ne shohim Palin i cili u predikonte fjalën e Zotit Jezus të gjithë banorëve të Azisë. Dhe Perëndia në këtë rast bënte mrekullira të jashtëzakonshmeme me anë të duarve të Palit. Në këtë rast Perëndia përdor edhe mjetet që kishte përdorur Pali për të bërë mrekullitë e ndryshme. 

A duhet të thotë kjo gjë se ne duhet t'a bëjmë këtë gjë doktrinë dhe të themi se ne duhet të bëjmë gjëra supersticioze? Nëse kjo do ishte e vërtetë, atëhere Seminarist a mund të më thuash, përse Pali nuk mundi të bënte mrekullira edhe në vënde të tjera ku ai predikonte ungjillin? Përse nuk i bëri këto gjëra në Galaci, Korinth, Beria, etj? 

Dhe më kryesorja nga të gjitha, përse ai nuk mund të bënte mrekulli që të shëronte Timoteun, por e këshillonte atë që të pinte edhe pak verë pasi do t'i bënte mirë për stomakun? Po kur Pali tha për një vëlla, që në këtë moment nuk po më kujtohet emri i tij, se Zoti i dha fuqi Palit në vuajtjet që Pali po kalonte, duke mos e lënë këtë vëlla që të vdiste nga sëmundja që kishte? A nuk do mundte Pali të bënte një mrekulli ashtu siç bënte edhe në efes me peshqirat dhe shamiat e tij, në mënyrë që ta shëronte këtë vëlla?

Duke e parë pra panoramën biblike ne shohim se është Zoti që vendos se kur do të bëjë Ai mrekullitë, si dhe për sa kohë. Fakti që dikush ka marrë dhuntinë e të shëruarit nuk do të thotë se ai e ka këtë dhunti përgjithmonë, por vetëm atëherë kur Zoti e sheh të arsyeshme.

Gjithashtu duhet të shohim edhe arsyen dhe mënyrën që Zoti përdori Palin për të bërë mrekullira të tilla. Arsyeja ishte se Pali po predikonte ungjillin dhe këto mrekullira ishin si shenja se Pali po predikonte me të vërtetë fjalën e Zotit. Shumë rëndësi ka të shohim se Pali nuk shëroi vetëm një njeri nga e gjithë turma, por po shëronte shumë njerëz. Pra nuk mund të vihej aspak në kundërshtim fuqia shëruese e Palit që bëhej nëpërmjet Zotit.

Le ta krahasojmë tani rastin e Palit me ndonjë ikonë apo lipsana të kishës ortodokse gjoja me fuqi shëruese. As edhe një herë nuk kemi parë që këto mjete gjoja të shenjta të bëjnë mrekullira në masë. Këto dy shëmbuj, pra shëmbulli i Palit me shëmbujt e ikonave të kishave ortodokse, nuk kanë asgjë të përbashkët, por me një mjeshtëri të paparë ortodoksët i krahasojnë me shëmbullin e Palit, Pjetrit etj.

Në rastin e parë kemi Palin i cili po predikonte ungjillin dhe shumë njerëz po besonin. Në rastin e dytë kemi një ikonë të cilën me qindra mijëra njerëz shkojnë për ta adhuruar (proskinun) por nuk shohim asnjë lloj predikimi, përkundrazi shohim kutinë të mbushet me para. 

Në rastin e parë kemi turmat duke u shëruar, në rastin e dytë kemi gjoja dikë që na ishte me paterica dhe më pas u shërua. Pra kemi një shërim që nuk mund të bindë të gjithë njerëzit se ka ndodhur me të vërtetë, në një kohë që mrekullitë e Palit as që viheshin në dyshim, për vetë faktin se ishin të shumtë ata njerëz që shëroheshin.

Nuk po përmënd këtu ikonat që gjoja nxjerrin lot por që pothuajse  në të gjitha rastet është vërtetuar se kanë qenë mashtrim.

Siç e shihni pra shëmbujt biblikë nuk kanë as edhe një ngjashmëri me ritet magjike dhe supersticioze të kishës ortodokse. Kështu pra nuk mund të justifikojmë faktin që një herë Perëndia bëri mrekullira nëpërmjet peshqireve apo shamijave, se edhe ne duhet kemi mjete gjoja personale të të shenjtërve që kanë vdekur, apo ikona të ndryshme dhe të bëjmë mrekullira për të impresionuar masat.(dhe për të nxjerë para,)

Do doja të shtoja edhe diçka tjetër në lidhje me faktin se ne nuk mund të marrim një varg dhe ta nxjerrim atë jashtë kontekstit për të justifikuar doktrinat tona.

Po në kapitullin 19 të veprave ne shohim se Pali takon disa persona që ishin pagëzuar vetëm me pagëzimin e Gjonit dhe shohim se pasi ata pagëzohen në emër të Jezu Krishtit dhe marrin Frymën e Shenjtë, ata fillojnë dhe flasin në gjuhë të panjohura. Siç e dimë kemi edhe dy-tre raste të tjera që tregojnë se njerëzit sapo merrnin Frymën e Shenjtë, flisnin në gjuhë të panjohura. 

Si thua ti Semo, për shkak se kemi këto dy raste, mos vallë duhet të nxjerrim doktrinën e gabuar që disa kisha pentekostale e kanë nxjerrë, që çdo besimtarë duhet të flasë në gjuhë të panjohura? Sigurisht që jo! Por siç e thashë Bibla duhet të shihet nën kontekstin biblik dhe historik. Por mbi të gjitha bibla duhet të na zbulohet nga vetë Fryma e Shenjtë. Ndryshe çdo interpretim i gabuar i Biblës na nxjerr në konkluzione të gabuara dhe shpesh herë shkatërruese.

Pra, unë ngelem i patundur në besimin se ne nuk mund t'i shtojmë biblës mësime të reja, pasi ajo përmban gjithçka na duhet neve për shpëtim. Vepra e Zotit është e plotë dhe jo e përgjysmuar që disa prej jush mundoheni të na e paraqitni për të na shtuar edhe traditën. Fakti që ju e quani Biblën të mangët pa traditën, kjo gjë juve ju bën heretikë.

----------


## Seminarist

> Tani, le t'i shohim gjërat me radhë. *Ne kemi thënë se zbulimet bëhen gjithmonë brënda biblës*, pra nuk mund të shtojmë ndonjë mësim të ri përveç atyre mësimeve që ka bibla. Por të qëndrosh brënda mësimeve të biblës, nuk do të thotë të veçosh një varg dhe ta bësh atë doktrinë. *Mbi të gjitha ne duhet të shohim panoramën biblike, e cila bëhet e lehtë kur e shohim edhe nën kontekstin historik të biblës*. Por juve ortodoksëve, ashtu siç edhe dëshmitarëve të jehovait, nuk ju mjafton bibla, juve doni t'i fusni asaj mësime të reja të cilat janë të huaja ndaj biblës.




Vetem ne keto vargje te tua, mjafton per te pare konfuzionin edhe hipokrizine se Bibla thote gjithshka.


1. Ku thuhet ne Bibel se Zbulesa behet brenda Bibles vetem?


2. Si spjegohet se Bibla erdhi kater shekuj pas Zbuleses? Kisha e mori Zbulesen nga Krishti, ndersa Dh.R u nderkombetarizua kishtarisht vetem ne shek.4!!!!


3. Si ka mundesi qe Bibla qe permban gjithshka, ka nevoje per "NEVE" edhe kontekstin historik qe te caktojme se cfare thote ajo, e cfare nuk thote? Dmth Bibla nuk eshte e qarte ne vetvete, nuk eshte e mjaftueshme? Dmth konteksti historik qe ploteson panoramen biblike si skandalizon protestantet, ndersa Tradita kishtare prej se ciles vete Testamneti i Ri erdhi, kjo i skandalizon!!!!

Ku e dime se keta "NEVE" kane te drejte? Mbi cfare kriteresh kane te drejte keta? Dmth Krishterimi, qenka nje mesim doktrinor i krijuar pasi te krishteret lexuan edhe analizuan Biblen, sipas jush?



I takon atyre qe kane nje pike sinqeriteti edhe qe nuk duan te mashtrohen keshtu badjavisht, qe ti shohin mire keto gabime!



4. Akuzat nuk jua bej une juve, por ju ia beni vetes. une vetem po jua ve ne dukje nivelin e falsitetin ne te cilin keni rene.



vazhdon...

----------


## Seminarist

Tashti te shohim se cfare do bente nje Pal (Pol) apo Pjeter (Piter) protestant.


ata nuk do tu dergonin atyre shamija, peshqir qe ata i kishin vene mbi trupet e tyre, ne menyre qe ata te sheroheshin. Kjo menyre eshte shume FETARE, nxit bestytnine, idhujtarine.

Te semuret mjaft ti drejtoheshin me BESIM Krishtit, te therrisnin emrin e tij, edhe Lutjet e *Piterit* apo *Polit* do te degjoheshin sepse Zoti degjon gjithshka, e Ai do te sheronte te semuret. Keshtu te semuret e sheruar do te kuptonin se vetem besimi me zemer edhe drejtimi ndaj Krishtit, nuk ka nevoje per peshqire e lecka te prekura nga asnje njeri apo per hijen e tyre, por vetem per BESEN ne Krisht.

----------


## marcus1

Ah more Seminarist! Ti je me të vërtetë i mahnitshëm. Sipas teje ne duhet të tallim edhe shqiptarët që thonë Pjetër në vënd të Petro, dhe Pal në vënd të Pavlos.

Përsa i përket Pjetrit dhe Polit protestant, unë duhet të sjell shëmbullin e një Petro dhe Pavlos ortodoks, të cilët do sillnin një shami apo peshqir dhe do thonin me një kuti të madhe pranë dhe do kërkonin që njerëzit ta mbushnin këtë kuti sa më parë me pare, pasi vetëm kështu mund të kishin ndonjë shpresë se mund të ndodhte ndonjë mrekulli. Do vinin edhe një ikonë të "Panagies" duke i dalë lot nga sytë, pasi mashtrimet nuk mund t'i bëjnë dot tek njerëzit sepse thjesht nuk mund të bëjnë mrekullira, kështu që si të rafinuar që janë ata, gjejnë mënyrën për të bërë ikonën që qajë. 

Oh, i mjeri popull që ndodhesh në errësirë të plotë!

----------


## Seminarist

Budallalleqe!


une jam duke folur per ate qe jep Bibla, jo per thashetheme rrugash. 


Poli protestant do vepronte krejt ndryshe nga Pavlo-ja (emri ne bibel jepet ne greqisht) Biblik.


Piteri protestant do vepronte krejt ndryshe nga Petroja biblik.


Ndersa per nje ortodoks, menyrat e veprimit te Pjetrit edhe Palit jane ne konformitet te plote mentaliteti.

----------


## marcus1

> Budallalleqe!
> 
> 
> une jam duke folur per ate qe jep Bibla, jo per thashetheme rrugash. 
> 
> 
> Poli protestant do vepronte krejt ndryshe nga Pavlo-ja (emri ne bibel jepet ne greqisht) Biblik.
> 
> 
> ...


Unë ta shpjegova një herë mentalitetin...jo protestant, pasi unë besoj se ai mentalitet është larg mentalitetit biblik, por mentalitetin biblik. Ti rri e tallu sa të duash me protestantët, por duhet të dish se juve jeni bërë më shumë për tu tallur me ato gjëra që besoni.

----------


## Seminarist

Liveintwoplaces


une nuk tallem me asnjeri. Shih se mos je ti duke u tallur me veten.


Ato qe une kam thene per protestantet, jane pikerisht ato qe me pak fjale i thua ti vete. Keshtu qe, duke qene se une dua te perfshij ne shkrimet e mia jo vetem ty, une permend fjalen protestant.

----------


## Matrix

Seminarist,

cfare mendon Kisha Orotodokse per dhuraten e gjuheve te panjohura?

----------


## Seminarist

Luka 1:39-43


_39 Dhe në ato ditë Maria u ngrit dhe shkoi me nxitim në krahinën malore, në një qytet të Judesë,


40 dhe hyri në shtëpinë e Zakarias e përshëndeti Elizabetën.


41 Dhe ndodhi që, sapo Elizabeta dëgjoi përshëndetjen e Maries, fëmija i kërceu në bark, dhe Elizabeta u mbush me Frymën e Shenjtë,


42 dhe thërriti me zë të lartë, duke thënë: ``Ti je e bekuar ndër gratë dhe i bekuar është fryti i barkut tënd.


43 Dhe përse po më ndodh kjo, që nëna e Zotit tim të vijë tek unë?_





Elisabeta e Lukait eshte ne perputhje te plote nderimi me nje ortodoks, ndersa per protestantet nderimi i saj ka forma idhujtarie! Elisabeta protestante do ta ndante qarte Marien nga Krishti, ajo do te reagonte keshtu, duke ditur aq me teper qe Elisabeta ishte shume me e madhe ne moshe se Maria, ndoshta gjyshja e saje ne moshe, ajo nuk do te kishte asnje arsye te mbushej me Fryme te Shenjte porsa te degjonte Marien:



Lavdero Zotin per ate qe po ben ne ty, sepse i madh eshte Ai.



Elisabeta protesatnte as qe do ta quante me te bekuaren e grave Marien, sepse per (keq)intrepretimet  e tyre protesatntet Krishti vetem sa mori mish prej Maries, e pas kesaj, Krishti ska asgje te perbashket me Marien, madje Maria sipas interpretimit te protestanteve nuk eshte = as me motrat frymore te Krishtit!




Elisabeta, qe ishte gjyshja ne moshe e Maries, as qe e quan te DENJE veten qe NENA e Zotit ti shkonte per vizite!!!!


Nje veprim shume domethenes as me teper ne nje ambient Izraelit, ku me te medhenjte ne moshe e eksperience respektoheshin superiorisht!

----------


## Astrit77

Seminarist!

 Si gjithmone duke bere punen e atij te cilit i sherben. Duke sulmuar Biblen, ti sulmon drejtperdrejt Fjalen e Perendise, dhe ne e dime shume mire se kush e sulmoi i pari Fjalen e Perendise, Zan. 3:1 :
*A ka thene me te vertete Perendia: "Mos hani nga te gjitha pemet e kopshtit?"*

 Marija per ne te krishteret eshte moter ne besim. Ajo i besoi premtimeve te Zotit sikurse kemi besuar edhe ne dhe ajo u shpetua nga gjaku i Krijuesit te saj, Zotit Jezu Krisht. Kulti i Marijes qe kane ngritur katoliket dhe ortodoksit eshte kult demonesh, te adhurosh cdo gje tjeter pervec Zotit do te thote te adhurosh demonet prapa te cileve qendron djalli.

 Zoti paste meshire per ju dhe ju hapte syte!

----------


## Seminarist

Biblen jeni duke e sulmuar juve Astrit.

Une po ju jap faktet e sulmeve tuaja.

----------


## Seminarist

sic e shohim ne vargun 42 Elisabeta e quan te bekuar/ te lume Marien.


Ne fakt Maria profetizon tek Luka 1: 48 _sepse ai e shikoi me pëlqim ultësinë e shërbëtores së tij; sepse ja, tani e tutje të gjitha brezat do të më shpallin të lume_



Te me thone te drejten protestantet e ketushem, *kur keni degjuar ndonjehere per Marien ne predikimet e pastoreve tuaj*? A e keni lumeruar juve ndodnjehere (nuk po themi perhere) Marien?

----------


## Matrix

> Si thua ti Semo, për shkak se kemi këto dy raste, mos vallë duhet të nxjerrim doktrinën e gabuar që disa kisha pentekostale e kanë nxjerrë, që çdo besimtarë duhet të flasë në gjuhë të panjohura? Sigurisht që jo!




Une i bera nje pyetje Seminaristit se cfare mendon K. Ortodokse ne lidhje me kete, ndonese e di shume mire se ne Kishen Ortodokse ky fenomen nuk ekziston dhe pergjithesisht besohet se kjo dhurate nuk eshte shfaqur me neper kisha qe nga fundi i shek I.

Por, a e ben mungesa e gjuheve te panjohura, Kishen Ortodokse nje kishe jo-biblike?

Aspak.

Ne rast se do niseshim nga aspekti i dhuratave, kisha me biblike duhet te ishte ajo pentikostale (sepse ajo ka gjuhet e panjohura dhe sherimet),
por ne rast se nuk e aplikojme kete per kishen pentikostale (pra kriterin se ajo kishe qe ka dhurata eshte kishe biblike), perse duhet aplikuar ne kisha te tjera?

----------


## marcus1

> Por, a e ben mungesa e gjuheve te panjohura, Kishen Ortodokse nje kishe jo-biblike?


Unë nuk thashë se është mungesa e gjuhëve të panjohura ajo që e bën kishën ortodokse një kishë jobiblike. Për mua kisha ortodokse është këmbë e krye jobiblike, pasi ajo ka futur mësime të rreme të cilat pengojnë besimtarët e thjeshtë të marrin Krishtin e pastër.

Unë e solla këtë shëmbull për t'i treguar Seminaristit se nuk mund të na sjellë vargje jashtë kontekstit biblik, (panoramës biblike) si dhe jashtë kontekstit historik, për të vërtetuar veprimet supersticioze të kishës ortodokse, sepse sipas kësaj logjike, do i duhej kësaj kishe të praktikonte edhe gjuhët e panjohura.








> Ne rast se do niseshim nga aspekti i dhuratave, kisha me biblike duhet te ishte ajo pentikostale (sepse ajo ka gjuhet e panjohura dhe sherimet),
> por ne rast se nuk e aplikojme kete per kishen pentikostale (pra kriterin se ajo kishe qe ka dhurata eshte kishe biblike), perse duhet aplikuar ne kisha te tjera?


Si mund ta kesh kuptuar pra nga përgjigja ime e mësipërme, nuk aplikoj faktin se një kishë është biblike apo jo, duke e gjykuar vetëm nga përdorimi i gjuhëve të panjohura.

----------


## Seminarist

K.O nuk mohon dhuraten e gjuheve te panjohura. Ceshtja eshte se ajo eshte e mire perderisa ka nje kuptim se per cfare perdoret.

Pentikostalet nuk kane asnje prove qe te na thone se tingujt e tyre jane gjuhet e panjohura biblike! Gjuhet e pamarrura vesh, nuk jane gjuhe te panjohura.


At Paisi foli ne rrefim me nje francez, edhe qe te dy moren vesh njeri tjetrin pa perkthyes, megjithese as njeri e as tjetri sdinin gjuhet perkatese.

----------


## marcus1

> At Paisi foli ne rrefim me nje francez, edhe qe te dy moren vesh njeri tjetrin pa perkthyes, megjithese as njeri e as tjetri sdinin gjuhet perkatese.


Pikërisht e njëjta gjë ka ndodhur edhe me të Krishterë ungjillorë. 

Oups, si ka mundësi që Zoti të përdorë edhe heretikë?

Përsa i përket gjuhëve të panjohura nuk mund t'i mohojmë plotësisht, pasi ka pasur njerëz të Zotit që kanë pasur këtë dhunti. Ajo që nuk duhet lejuar është abuzimi mbi këtë dhunti. Zoti e përdor aty ku ai e sheh të përshtatshme, ashtu sikurse edhe me shamiat dhe peshqirët që përdori me apostujt.

----------


## Matrix

Ajo qe kam dashur te them ne shkrimin tim eshte se nqs nisemi nga pikepamja e Mrekullive, sot asnje Kishe nuk mund te krahasohet me Kishen e kohes se apostujve. (Nuk ka Gjuhe te Panjohura, Nuk ka mrekulli ne mase (Psh Ringjallje te vdekurish eshte e sigurt qe nuk ka))

Perse ndodh ky fenomen?

A nuk eshte problemi i besimit te njerezve?

Krishti thote se kush ka besim sa nje kokerr sinapi do levize dhe malet nga vendi.
Fakti qe sot nuk ka mrekulli te tilla, tregon qarte se sa poshte ka rene besimi i te krishtereve

Sot njerezit jane, te perendishem ne dukje, por ne thelb, jane mohues te fuqise hyjnore. Sot mund te gjejme shume njerez qe flasin shume bukur per Zotin, por sa pak njerez qe te jene te gatshem ta dorezojne veten e tyre ne duart e Zotit.

Po keshtu nga ana tjeter, kur ndodh ndonje mrekulli te gjithe fokusohen tek mrekullia dhe harrojne Zotin qe e dha kete mrekulli. Dhe keshtu nuk kane asnje dallim me ata qe besojne neper nuska dhe hajmali.  

A eshte ky krishterimi?

Sa nga ne jane gati te ngrene Kryqin dhe te shkojne aty ku t'i coje Krishti?

Te lene pas punet, rehatine (ndoshta dhe familjet) dhe te shkojne aty ku t'i drejtoje Ai?

Une i pari nuk e bej kete!

Atehere, kur ne nuk e bejme detyren, si mund te pretendojme per te drejta?

Me kete nuk dua te them se ne mund te bejme vepra dhe me ane te tyre te meritojme shpetimin, sepse asnje veper nuk mund te na sjelle shpetimin, por dua te them se Besimi yne eshte shume i vaket. Besim nuk eshte thjesht te pranosh se Krishti eshte Zoti yt, por ta lesh veten ne duart e Tij. Ai qe thote se Krishti eshte Zoti im, por beson vetem tek vetja e tij dhe ka siguri vetem ne vetvete, ai thjesht ka nje lluster te krishtere, por brenda tij ka vetem zbrazeti.

----------


## marcus1

I dashur vëlla, unë e kuptoj se besimi sot ka rënë, por kjo nuk do të thotë se besimi i një individi apo kishe matet me mrekullitë apo gjuhët e panjohura, të cilat përdoreshin shumë në kishën e apostujve.

Unë mendoj se në vitet e para kisha po themelohej dhe kishte shumë nevojë për këto mrekullira. Sigurisht që mrekullira kemi pasur gjatë gjithë historisë së kishës dhe zakonisht këto mrekullira kanë ndodhur në fillimet e lëvizjeve të ndryshme, për të treguar se dora e Tij ka qenë e fortë. Zakonisht këto mrekullira kanë ndodhur në vënde që nuk kanë pasur traditë të krishterë. P.sh. në Kinë me lëvizjen e "Kopesë së Vogël", "Little Flock" të W. Nee, kanë ndodhur shumë mrekullira. Madje kam dëgjuar se W. Nee fliste gjuhë të panjohura. Nuk e di se sa është e vërtetë kjo gjë, por nëse është e vërtetë, fakti që W. Nee nuk e ka përmëndur në asnjë nga librat e tij këtë gjë, tregon qartë se ai nuk i bëri këto dhunti doktrinë të kishës, në kundërshtim me kisha të tjera që dalloheshin pikërisht nga mrekullitë dhe gjuhët.

Madje në një nga librat e W. Nee, ai thoshte se dhuntitë janë karakteristikë e një kishe foshnjore, jo të një kishe të pjekur. Në fillim Zoti i përdor dhuntitë në shumicë për të solidorizuar kishën, por më vonë në urtësinë e Tij, Ai i tërheq këto dhunti në mënyrë që kisha të fokusohet në vetë Krishtin dhe jo në ato që jep Krishti. Fatkeqësisht, natyra njerëzore ka tendencën të jepet pas dhuratave të Perëndisë, por Perëndia kërkon që të na e bëjë të qartë se dhurata e vetme që ne kemi nevojë është vetë Krishti.

Gjithashtu duhet thënë se dhuntitë kanë vlerë vetëm kur ato përdorën nga kisha për kishën. Asnjëherë Perëndia nuk ka përdorur dhuntitë për nga individë për individë. Qëllimi i dhuntive është që të forcohet kisha për aq nevojë sa Perëndia e sheh të nevojshme. Nëse do shohim me kujdes shkrimet do vëmë re se dhuntitë në përgjithësi përdoreshin në fillimin e një kishe, por që më vonë ne nuk i shohim të përdoren këto dhunti. I vetmi rast që ne shohim të përdoreshin më vonë, është ai i kishës së Korinthit, por që edhe në këtë rast, ishte pikërisht teprimi i përdorimit të këtyre dhuntive që shkaktuan probleme në atë kishë.

Kështu ne kemi rastin e kishës se Jeruzalemit me mrekullinë e ardhjes së Frymës së Shenjtë në formë flake, kemi mrekullitë e Pjetrit si dhe mrekullitë e Palit në punën e tij për mbjelljen e kishave. Por vini re me kujdes, ne nuk shohim të njëjtat mrekulli si shabllon. P.sh. ardhja e Frymës së Shenjtë në formë flake, ndodhi vetëm ne Jeruzalem, por nuk ndodhi në kishat që Pali mbolli. Mos vallë kjo tregon se kisha e Jeruzalemit kishte besim më të fortë se kishat e Palit? Aspak. 

Gjithashtu ne shohim se Pali nuk bënte mrekullira në çdo kishë që mbillte. Çfarë do të thotë kjo se disa kisha ishin më të forta se disa të tjera në besim? Aspak. Ajo që ne mund të kuptojmë nga kjo panoramë biblike, është se dhuntitë i përdor Zoti, aty ku Ai mendon se duhet dhe për aq kohë sa Ai e sheh të përshtatshme. 

Siç e kam thënë edhe një herë tjetër, ne duhet të shohim se si i bënte mrekullitë Pali. Ai nuk kishte një shkop magjik dhe sa herë që t'i tekej do bënte edhe nga një mrekulli. Ai në fakt as që e dinte se kur do t'i bënte këto mrekulli. Kur ai shkoi në Efes, nuk e kishte idenë se Perëndia do ta përdorte në atë mënyrë. Ai thjeshtë ecte në rrugën që Perëndia kishte pregatitur për të. Dhe kur në këtë rrugë kishte mrekullira, ai bënte mrekullira, kur kishte përndjekje, i pranonte ato me bindje, kur kishte mungesë ushqimi rrinte i pangrënë dhe kur kishte bollëk, e kishte barkun plot.

Mrekullirat pra që përdori Zoti në shekullin e parë, janë krejt ndryshe nga mrekullirat që përdoren sot. Nga kjo ne mund të kuptojmë se nëse në disa mrekullira ndodhet me të vërtetë dora e Tij apo jo. 

Dua të sjell dy shembuj. Benni Hinn bën mrekullira në stadiume të cilat mbushen plot me njerëz. Unë nuk dua të gjykoj atë njeri, mbase ai me të vërtetë mund të jetë një njeri i Zotit, por unë kam mundësinë të gjykoj nëse në mrekullirat që ai bën, ndodhet vepra e vërtetë e Zotit apo jo. Duke i krahasuar pra mrekullitë që ai bën, me mrekullitë e apostujve, për mua kanë shumë pak ngjashmëri, për të mos thënë aspak. 

Siç e thashë më parë, Pali as që e dinte se kur do i bënte mrekullitë, ndërsa Benni Hinn i mbush stadiumet plot duke e ditur se do bëjë mrekullira. Pali, i bënte mrekullirat në lindjen e një kishe të re për fortësimin e saj, ndërsa në rastin e dytë, nuk dimë aspak se çdondh më vonë me ata persona që janë shëruar. Pali nuk kërkonte para për të bërë këto mrekulli dhe as për të ungjillëzuar, ndërsa me qindra mijra njerëz që e mbushin stadiumin plot, u duhet të paguajnë bileta për t'u futur në ato stadiume. 

Edhe një herë pra, Zoti, nën Hirin e Tij, me të vërtetë mund të shërojë apo shpëtojë shumë veta atje, por kjo nuk do të thotë se vepra e Tij e vërtetë ndodhet aty. 

Shëmbulli i dytë që unë dua të sjell është ai i flakës së shenjtë që "zbret" nga qielli vit për vit për ortodoksët. Ne shohim se kjo lloj "mrekullie" nuk ngjason aspak me mrekullitë e apostujve. Sigurisht që këtu mund të dalin disa ortodoksë dhe të na japin shëmbullin e flakëve ditën e pentikostës, por unë e kam thënë se akoma edhe djalli mund të gjejë një varg nga bibla për të vërtetuar mosegzistencën e Zotit.

Siç e thashë më parë, ajo mrekulli ndodhi vetëm njëherë dhe as nuk u përsërit çdo vit në kishën e Jeruzalemit dhe as nuk u përsërit në kishat që Pali mbolli. Të thuash se Zoti bën të njëjtën mrekulli çdo vit në të njëjtën ditë, përveç se supersticizëm, do të thotë që ta kapësh Perëndinë prej hunde dhe ta detyrosh të bëjë ashtu si i thua ti. 

Këto gjëra janë më se qesharake, dhe nuk është aspak nevoja të egzaminosh nëse kjo mrekulli ndodh me të vërtetë apo jo, pasi ne dimë se Perëndia nuk punon në këtë mënyrë me të vetët.  


Ti Matrix, përmënd faktin e besimit. Është e vërtetë se ne duhet të jetojmë me besim, por duhet të kuptojmë se çfarë është besimi. Besimi nuk është diçka supersticioze, që përderisa unë kam besim se Perëndia do ta bëjë këtë, atëherë Ai do ta bëjë se s'bën. Jo, Perëndia nuk është Xhini. Besimi i vërtetë është kur ne ecim në rrugën që Ai na ka pregatitur, pa marrë parasysh pasojat. Besimi i vërtetë është kur ne dorëzohemi plotësisht në duart e Tij. Përsa i përket kësaj lloj ecje në besim, ti ke të drejtë, ne nuk kemi qëndruar me dinjitet. 

Krishti thotë se kush ka besim sa një kokërr sinapi do lëvizë edhe malet nga vendi dhe kjo është e vërtetë, por gjithmonë kur ne ecim në rrugën që Ai ka pregatitur për ne. Jakobi thotë se ne nuk marrim pasi nuk kërkojmë, por edhe kur kërkojmë nuk marrim pasi kërkojmë për të plotësuar dëshirat tona egoiste. Pra, zgjidhja nuk është të kesh besim nëse do ta marrësh një gjë që e kërkon, por edhe të dish nëse ndodhesh në rrugën që Ai ka pregatitur. Ne jemi të thirrur jo të bëjmë gjëra, por të ecim bashkë me Të dhe të vështrojmë se si Ai bën në ne.

Por cila është zgjidhja? Të vazhdojmë të qahemi si qurravecë, duke u fokusuar në dobësitë tona dhe në pamundësinë tonë për të ecur ashtu si do Ai, apo të mësojmë të fokusohemi në Të dhe të mësojmë të jemi në kontakt të pandërprerë me Të? 

Sa herë që unë do dështoj dhe do kuptoj se kam dështuar, po aq herë kam mundësinë të zgjedh rastin e dytë. Të fokusohem në Të. Ndërkohë, unë e di mirë se jam një fëmijë i Tij dhe se po rritem dalëngadalë nën Hirin e Tij. Dhe po kështu e dinë dhe të gjithë ata që janë të Tijët.

----------


## Matrix

Pergjithesisht bie dakord me shkrimin e mesiperm, pervecse dy gjerave:

1-) Ti thua se mrekullite qe benin apostujt, dilnin ne menyre te pavullnetshme prej tyre dhe ata nuk e dinin se kur do ndodhnin.
Kjo eshte e vertete per mrekullite e peshqirave por jo per cdo rast
Por tek Veprat e Apostujve kemi raste ku Apostujt urdherojne te vdekurit dhe keta ngjallen, urdherojne te paralizuarit dhe keta sherohen.
Ndonje koment per keto?

2-) Ti perjashton mrekullite periodike, ndonese nuk ka baza per te besuar se mrekullite periodike nuk jane mrekulli te verteta.
Kjo e kufizon Zotin, duke menduar se Ai nuk ben ato mrekulli periodike.
(A nuk ndodhnin mrekulli periodike tek Betesda?)

Ndonje koment?

----------

